
People strongly influenced by gossip even when it is explicitly untrustworthy - myinnerbanjo
https://www.psypost.org/2019/01/study-people-are-strongly-influenced-by-gossip-even-when-it-is-explicitly-untrustworthy-52979
======
pmdulaney
Proverbs 18.8: The words of a whisperer are like dainty morsels, And they go
down into the innermost parts of the body.

